# Welding



## skunkpit (Feb 2, 2009)

Any one have any experience arc welding bike frames with ac? sounds insane or rather very difficult, non the less im going to keep persisting till i get it right. 
for now im getting some high amp diodes and attempt to make an ac to dc converter box,
im reading up for bike frames mig is more of what is needed for welding bike tubing

Also may attempt to build a welder from scrap microwaves, taking apart the welder is just a giant 30pound transformer two microwave transformers would be about the same as one 30 pound one


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 2, 2009)

cool looks interesting,
ill experiment with what i have maybe post pictures and descriptions of what happens.
i think im going to start off attempted tricycle


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Feb 2, 2009)

You working from this?? 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Build-a-Microwave-Transformer-Homemade-Welder/


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 2, 2009)

yo might wanna find out whether the bike frame is aluminium. most are.
old school way was usin a coat hanger as a rod.

i dont think your wanting mig, it'd take you years to make yourself a mig set-up with self-feeding wire and shit.
but search stick welding


----------



## bananathrash (Feb 2, 2009)

well ive used mig on bikes frames a little bit. try to find a really fucked up bike that you can cut up and practice on. if you burnt through the frame itself, it would really suck, and would be hard to salvage. heres what i did on a frame i found.. it was actually my first road bike.





notice the ugly and useless kickstand shell.













you want to be very careful where you direct the heat. for that frame, i directed it at the blue inserts, because i had plenty more pieces i could stick in.

though, most old frames are brazed, and its a LOT easier to do. its a hell of a lot cheaper as well. unless youre building some wacky machine thats gotta have a lot of strength in the area youre affixing, just braze it. you can usually find ways to lessen the stress in a particular area as well, like bent tubes.

good luck!


----------



## finn (Feb 3, 2009)

What are you using for eye protection? You know if you look at the arc enough, you will go blind permanently. I know there are people in Africa who have perfected the method of blind welding- they set everything up, close their eyes and go, and then they take the stick off and check out their progress. (I'm not recommending this, by the way, you can be horribly burned, etc, etc)


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't arc weld without the right mask-- not goggles. The intense UV light can and will destroy you retina rather quickly. 

There are implications down the road for the "close your eyes" arc welders...
It's bad enough for the people who weld using the right equipment. AMHIK.

You _can_ braze without a mask using an oxyacetylene torch and a coathanger (goggles or safety glasses preferred). Very low UV emissions. 

Don't try to arc weld with a coat hanger. 
There is no flux coating to keep the molten metal clean and free from oxdation. 
There is no inert gas available like with a mig or tig welder.

Don't try to weld aluminum with a steel rod in an arcwelder: don't try to braze aluminum with a coathanger. 

You don't HAVE to have a MIG welder to weld a bike frame-- you DO have to have careful current control of your machine and depth control of your bead. It's easier with a MIG.

I love welding and it's a great skill to have-- but ya' gotta respect it.


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 4, 2009)

finn said:


> What are you using for goggles? You know if you look at the arc enough, you will go blind permanently. I know there are people in Africa who have perfected the method of blind welding- they set everything up, close their eyes and go, and then they take the stick off and check out their progress.



sorry i got a little offended by that..

and i think your spreading misinformation which could be hazardous to some peoples health.. 

when your playing with something that has deadly high amperage, shoots off splatter at 2000-3000 degrees sends out ultraviolet rays which will sunburn bare skin deep in a matter of seconds (closing eyes isnt protection), your not going to last long welding.. OF COARSE you use protection and proper welding shield glass on your helmet. there is also toxic gasses from some metals that will fuck you up.. 
(i took welding in highschool ac, dc- dc+....) also if by the stupidest chance you electrocute yourself you probably will die.. unless you use dc- , dc+ and ac welding contract your muscles so you would hold on to the electric currant until you die or the power is cut off.. dc- will release your muscles and you will drop anything your holding onto

i like the idea with the coat hanger though i suppose its not really full proof though

hey is welding vegan? i mean you NEED leather to protect your from the 3000F splater using any petroleum or plant based or oil based coat and gloves will just set you on fire..


i remember seeing someone welding in my class incidentally drop a hugh globual of molten steel on the toe of his shoe, he quickly pulled his toes back as it melted a hole straight through the toe of his shoe.. crazy shit

arc welding is not really a subject you can lightly touch with out actual practice or a lot of reading and precautionary measures before hand

here is a general starter http://www.millerwelds.com/pdf/safety/quick_eng_200704.pdf


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 4, 2009)

> You don't HAVE to have a MIG welder to weld a bike frame-- you DO have to have careful current control of your machine and depth control of your bead. It's easier with a MIG.
> 
> I love welding and it's a great skill to have-- but ya' gotta respect it.



yeah i sorta figured so my machine does 40-165amps perhaps ill play around with the right type or rod. welding is an age old love of mine to but flailing around the country so much never had a chance to do it again for years. 

ill post info on how it goes with the ac only frame welding

ps this is how you do it


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Feb 5, 2009)

Those glasses aren't going to cut it either-- 




skunkpit said:


> yeah i sorta figured so my machine does 40-165amps perhaps ill play around with the right type or rod. welding is an age old love of mine to but flailing around the country so much never had a chance to do it again for years.
> 
> ill post info on how it goes with the ac only frame welding
> 
> ps this is how you do it


----------



## bananathrash (Feb 5, 2009)

my pa melted a hole in his lip with hot slag. it flew off after he lifted his hood to check the bead.

you can get welding equipment used for pretty cheap. no real reason not to. pretty sure if you REALLY didnt wanna buy it, and have to find somewhere to store it, you could rent it for even cheaper.

as for welding being vegan or not, you dont really NEED leathers for welding a bike.


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 5, 2009)

ahh rather be safe then sorry
the cost of the coat / apron / gloves / helmet seem minuet compared other wise 

i was using an angle grinder once, i forgot to check the size of the grinding disk it was to small and it exploded and shards of pretty fuckin hot grind rock stung my skin / face (just had goggles on)

but i can see bike welding less intensive


----------

